# I need a meat injector with a large size injection hole for pepper



## darkmoondreamer (May 23, 2011)

I have purchased 2 different meat injectors. Both had small holes in the needle to disperse the marinade. I want to inject a turkey using a coarse grind pepper and need a model with a hole large enough for the pepper to go through. I know this is a silly question but I'm hoping someone can recommend one. I'm tired of buying mail order and not getting what I'm looking for. Thanks, Karen


----------



## fishwrestler (May 29, 2011)

Give this one a look.
[h1]Bayou Classic 5011 2-Ounce Stainless-Steel Seasoning Injector with Marinade Needles[/h1]
It might meet your needs one of the needles is single opening syringe. Just might be what you are looking for.

Good Luck

Robert


----------



## nocents49 (Mar 21, 2012)

This injector will allow injection of ground pepper and spices in solution.

www.bbqinjector.com

I hope this is helpful


----------



## boykjo (Mar 21, 2012)

I got this one for Christmas.....haven't used it yet but the pepper would definitely go through the open needle attachment

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Dial...eat+injector&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## frosty (Mar 22, 2012)

You might consider straining the marinade as well.  That would minimize the clogging and you would still get the flavor. Good luck!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 22, 2012)

boykjo said:


> I got this one for Christmas.....haven't used it yet but the pepper would definitely go through the open needle attachment
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Dial...eat+injector&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
> 
> ...


Mine is similar to this one and pepper does go thru it


----------



## luv2q (Mar 22, 2012)

The Cabela's injector (I believe) is made by SpitJack. Here's the link:

http://spitjack.com/product/MAGNUM.html

Click on the image of the Magnum inside the zippered case or click on the "Accessories" tab and you'll see the different needles that you can put on the end of the injector. The "Extra Wide" is a HUGE needle. I don't think you'll have any problems putting any marinade through that one. As for the gun itself, it's a thing of beauty to work with.

All the best with whatever you decide!


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 22, 2012)

This may be a stupid thought, but why not grind the black pepper finer???? I’m experimenting with a new batch of BBB, after problems with my last one… and one thing I’m doing different this time is, I ground all of the seasonings to a powder with my coffee grinder. It may not make a difference, but again my stupid logic is, the finer the seasonings, the easier it will dilute into the mixture and hopefully the easier it will be absorbed into the meat......Just a thought…..ShoneyBoy


----------

